# Electronic Vehicles to be purchased for public service fleet



## Brendan Burgess

across the fleet


----------



## Introuble83

Interested to see will they amend bik rates in conjunction with this for non electric cars


----------



## Zenith63

Introuble83 said:


> Interested to see will they amend bik rates in conjunction with this for non electric cars


Budget 2020 announced a new BIK regime which is to begin 2023.  Rates will be based on CO2 emissions and distance travelled, the table is on page 11 of the Finance Bill 2019 (https://assets.gov.ie/37023/f1235ce2a7804dd889b4631778c1fa5b.pdf).  So looks like the 0% on electric vehicles will last until end 2022, then will go up to somewhere between 9 and 22.5% depending on your mileage.


----------



## Introuble83

Zenith63 said:


> Budget 2020 announced a new BIK regime which is to begin 2023.  Rates will be based on CO2 emissions and distance travelled, the table is on page 11 of the Finance Bill 2019 (https://assets.gov.ie/37023/f1235ce2a7804dd889b4631778c1fa5b.pdf).  So looks like the 0% on electric vehicles will last until end 2022, then will go up to somewhere between 9 and 22.5% depending on your mileage.


I currently have a company car sitting in the garden . It’s diesel . For this year they are estimating anualised miles based on Jan 20 usage . If I am moving to 30% bik in January they can have the car back


----------



## Introuble83

To clarify working for home now previously working on the road


----------

